# Akai Mpk 49 oder M-Audio Oxygen 49 + Korg Padkontrol



## marvellous (24. August 2011)

Bin zurzeit am überlegen, mir ein neues Gerät zuzulegen oder eben neue Geräte.

Ich denke da an das Akai Mpk49 oder eben an ein normales Keyboard ohne Pads das Oxygen 49 und dazu dann das Korg Padkontrol.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Könnt ihr mir für den Preis vielleicht doch was anderes empfehlen?
Oder was haltet ihr von dem Launchpad? Ich benutze Ableton Live.

Wichtig ist mir, dass ich aufjedenfall Pads, Fader und Regler habe und eben 49 Tasten.

Akai MPK49: 330€

Oxygen 49: 130€ Padkontrol:160€


----------

